# Christmas's Past



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2014)

Funny the things you remember. Christmas now is/ has been turned into a mass buying orgy for the retailers. Don't get me wrong I love to see the smiles on the kids and grandkids faces. It is about the kids.
Thinking back to my childhood- Yes I can remember some things that long ago @SENC @Kevin @ripjack13 - it is funny I can remember getting my first 22 1961 - telescope-62 but 59 & 60 are the ones I remember and I can remember the Chemistry set in 6o- damn I was in trouble for months- I treated all the match's in the house so they would light but go out immediately! 
But what I remember the most was going to N. Idaho to my Grandparents tiny house- How cold and drafty it was waking up in the morning and snuggling up to the wood stove that gramps just lit. The smell of wood smoke with Grandma cooking all day on a wood stove- that is what they had. wading through the deep snow down to the pond to get ice for the ice cream maker( fridge had an ice box that made a shoe box look big) and my cousin and I cranking on that ice cream until our arms were wore out. Light forest green was the makers color and it was well used. The ice cream was the best, it came in whatever flavor ya wanted as long as it was vanilla!!
Christmas was not about the stuff it was about family- still is for us. My elf will rest for 3 days after this but she will have done what she wanted- grasp and hug the whole family with her elf/cooking skills.
Gotta go but I hope all of you and family have that wonderful family Christmas- full of love and happiness.  everyone's happy except this guy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2014)

Great story Mike! As I sit here waiting for my family (extended) to show, I was thinking about Christmas' from when I was a kid too. We would all gather at my Grandmother's house Christmas morning to celebrate. My Dad had 9 brothers and sisters, I have 53 1rst cousins on his side . We would all cram in her house, eat tamales and whatever else didn't crawl away fast enough. I remember the fun times with family much more than the gifts I received. Good times.....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Mike thanks for sharing the great memories with us!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Mike to you and all yours from me and all mine. We had a great day with family and back home Terry has not had a chance to sleep since Tuesday night so she needs a nap. I ate too much. Gonna feed the dogs and deliver a last minute gift to one of our neighbors. 

Mike I have many excellent memories as well also got my first telescope about 10 years after you in 1969 in Japan. I drug the family outside and started showing them stars I had already been studying. It was not a cheap telescope my parents sacrificed so much to give my sister and me the things neither of them ever had and could only dream of as children - my sister and I have always said we had the perfect childhood we are truly blessed. It wasn't mainly the mateiral things we weren't spoiled that way I worked from knee-high to a jackrabbit - I appreciate that lesson from my dad more than anything. But they always spent time with us and we always were included in everything. I'm grateful for the parents I have and wish I could have done as well with mine as they did with me and my sister. 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and memories with us Mike. Merry Christmas my friend and to all WBites.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 25, 2014)

Great post, Mike! Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas to you and Kathie!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Mike!!! Thank you for letting me reminisce about the good ok day....golden great days..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 25, 2014)

Now that all the sappiness is over, I assume you meant "Christmases Past", not that this Christmas has its own past. Like Scott's, your bride would be appalled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 25, 2014)

What I remember most is the smell of the train set transformers, they were huge, about as big as a car battery the way I recall them. Don't know what happened to the train sets, they were the big Lionel sets, perhaps O gage?? Not up on train sets, but sure loved em as a kid.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2014)

TimR said:


> What I remember most is the smell of the train set transformers, they were huge, about as big as a car battery the way I recall them. Don't know what happened to the train sets, they were the big Lionel sets, perhaps O gage?? Not up on train sets, but sure loved em as a kid.




Oh ya the train set- mine took quite a beating- putting army men and cars and whatever and shooting them off while they were going round and round with my benjiman pellet gun . Some of the cars took a beating........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

